# "Vinyl Deck" (AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (WDM)



## Frexel

I've accidentally uninstalled this program from my computer, now my sound won't run at all... is there anywhere that anyone knows of that I can get that same driver?


----------



## mtzlplex

Something to consider: I did a Google search for "Vinyl Deck Codecs", and it seems vinyl deck to be associated with VIA Technologies, but if I were you I would double check for yourself. I did find this one link, http://www.downloadsource.net/c161/via/ which has a VIA AC97 codec combo drivers pack for several different OS`s, or you could go to Via Technologies, and look at their list of drivers. Note, since I do not know what os you use, type of computer, onboard sound/sounddcard, or even if the via drivers are for sure the ones you need, these hints, are just suggestions/a place to start. It is possible VIA drivers are not even the type you need, but vinyl deck seems to be connected with via. Remember Google is your friend. Good luck, I know the feeling, almost nothing worse than a computer without sound.

Regards
IMP49


----------



## new tech guy

Why dont you start by simply telling us your computer specs. That way we can find drivers that match your system. Tell us the make, model, and operating system is all we need really.


----------



## Triple6

Or you can download it from the VIA website: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1010&SubCatID=100


----------



## Frexel

Uhm ^^; how would I go about figuring out my os and things like that? ^^;; Its most definately VIA that I need I've figured..I had the roll back driver working yesterday (The Intel integrated sound system and it worked fine...but now it says that that isn't there either.
... never mind the fact that my computer refuses to shut down properly. And when I start it up it always says the Windows/System32/System file is missing x.x


----------



## Triple6

OS is the version of Windows you have, so it'd be Windows 98, ME, 2000, XP, or Vista.

The driver I linked too supports all VIA CODEC's and all versions of Windows except Vista.


----------



## Frexel

Windows XP Home Edition is the one I have then..
I tried downloading it but it still says it doesn't work..


----------



## Triple6

new tech guy said:


> Why dont you start by simply telling us your computer specs. That way we can find drivers that match your system. Tell us the make, model, and operating system is all we need really.


Is the computer a name brand system like a Dell or HP, or custom built?

What was the exact error message? Did you run the setup/installation?


----------



## new tech guy

Also have you tried running system restore to go back to before you uninstalled the codec. It may simply solve the issue we have here.


----------



## Frexel

My computer refuses to run a system restore and it also won't reboot. or shut down. I have to manually do it with the on off switch at the back. I don't have the install disk or a rescue disk either.


----------



## Shairel

If you can't run system restore, reboot or shut down, I do believe that your audio should be the least of your worries.
Reinstalling the VIA AC97 audio from www.viaarena.com should have restored your audio functionality, however.
It may be pertinent for you to obtain a copy of the factory restore media for your specific brand and model of PC.


----------



## new tech guy

What happens when you attempt a restore?


----------



## Frexel

It just doesn't do anything.  
but sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.
after my computer decided to start rebooting again I promptly did a system restore and that go my audio all working again. Sometimes though it continues to give me the Win32/config/system error when booting up.


----------



## new tech guy

After the prompts have you tried to reboot, if you reboot, or try to, what happens that it does not happen?


----------



## Frexel

It just stops where it is..like on the Windows is shutting down screen. it just stays on. doesn't shut down. But it seems to be working alright now. However I remember once I had to leave in a hurry so I shut the computer down and was gone for three hours, when I came back it was still on the Window is shutting down screen.


----------



## jony_jojo11

thjh


----------



## Triple6

If you are getting random errors or hangs I might suggest testing both the RAM and the hard drive. The manufacturer of the hard drive should have a diagnostics available on their site and to test the RAN use Memtest86+: http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## mtzlplex

The last post on this thread besides this last one was almost a year ago, and then you have the last post that says "thjh" by someone that has one post, you`ve got to be kidding me LOL , what a waste of time by someone new, that has nothing better to do than waste others time.


----------



## Triple6

Wow, I didn't even notice that it was an old thread and was replying to the Frexel's last post. I wonder if Jony_jojo11 will post anything more....


----------

